# Cookies and Booking a ferry



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Ive spent the last few weeks looking at my options and times for crossings to France in June.

I looked at P and O last week, eventually coming to my decision on times and dates, but didnt book it for some reason.

I went to book it last night and found the booking cost had risen from £165 to £224.

Same vehicle, people, animals etc, even the same crossings. 

I had expected some changes in costs, but not that much. So i deleted the "cookies" on my internet browser, re-started the process again, and the cost....... £171.

I had thought that this practise took place, but was surprised to see by how much ! 

As a comparison
DFDS came out at £177, for similar crossings
Chunnel £243.


----------

